# Suggestions for vintage polyester fabrics?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

My wife and I ebay and flea market for a living.

Two weeks ago, I went to an estate auction of a quilter and seamstress. I bought nearly all of her fabric stash, and I am not kidding when I say that there is a minimum of 500 yards. (She also worked in a fabric store.)

We've been working through all of the cotton material, and have at least 50 yards of polyester, much of it vintage. A large percentage of it is double knit. 

We sell fat quarters in our flea market booth, and have been cutting the cotton down to FQ and yards.

There doesn't seem to be much demand for polyester double knit on ebay. 

Do you have any ideas or suggestions for marketing the PDK fabric?

I'd love to sell the stuff, instead of donating it to a thrift store.


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

I have used double knit polyester for the backs of quilts, it wears forever and is really warm. Cutting it up like you do with your cottons would make it worthless to me or others that use it that way.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The ladies at the local Mennonite church used to make quilts from polyester to send overseas. Maybe you cold find a group in your locale and donate it. Or even donate it to Goodwill. It would get it off your hands and you could take a tax writeoff which would perhaps be more of a financial benefit that the small amount you would get for selling it.

Back in the 70's that was the fabric to use for sewing clothing. I soon learned it was miserable to wear as it doesn't breathe.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

We have old quilts made by family members that were made of polyester--because the old clothes were cut up to make the quilts. Some of those have fallen into disrepair and I've had to look for old fabric to use to repair them. A few fat quarters might work for this, but other than that, I'd keep the larger cuts. There are still people out there who WANT and LIKE to wear that stuff. (I know, it blows the mind, but I was told by some that it wears like iron and doesn't wrinkle, so they like it.)

Another idea might be to check with any local acting groups, as the fabric could be used for costumes for plays or movies set in the older time period.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

It makes the greatest weed block on the planet if you can't find any other use for it. Also almost destructable dog beds. It stands up to a lot of tugging and play.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

My sister's GMIL used to make quilts for everybody in the family out of polyester blocks. Ugliest quilts I've ever seen, but they were warm and bulletproof. I'd try listing it on CL as "vintage polyester knit fabric" and see if that gets you anywhere with it.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thank you so much for your replies!!!!

I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't missing a market for the PDK fabric. If I hadn't asked, I would have learned, only after donating it, that there was a market out there somewhere that was paying $20 a yard for PDK, LOL.

Supposedly, I am told, there is an organization that is making quilts for the homeless, and want easy to launder fabrics. They'll be the first on the list to call.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I too have a polyester quilt made by my Grandma out of old pink and yellow clothing. I have actually been looking around for old cloths and material to make a new one. They are great if you have animals, you can put it on your bed and then pop it in the washer every week!!


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

They will be here long after I'm gone. We have a thrift store that sells some as yardage and smaller scraps. I slowly add to my collection when I find what I'm looking for so yes there is a market for it, esp. as big pieces.


----------

